# one big buck



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I just received this text from my brother this last weekend. He told me the story about this buck. Where and when shot from what he was told. I just want to hear if you guys might have heard the same. Either way this is probably the biggest buck I have ever seen. I burred out the face just in case.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

HOLY crap. That there is a monster.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

lets hear some of the details you do know


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Is it the buck that was taken off the dutton? I heard it was 37" wide and very tall with extras


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

elkmule123 said:


> Nice!


Understatement of the year haha:grin:


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

If I had been fortunate enough to kill that buck I think I would have me a nice memorable photograph with some beautiful scenerly and maybe some daylight.

How come monsters like this get their picture taken in the dark so often?

Before anybody jumps my case I know that we don't always get to choose the convenient time and place to harvest an animal. I burned my OIL buffalo tag 5 minutes before dark with no camera within miles. 

I still got a picture of the head and cape in the daylight the next day though.

Just sitting here at work, wishing I was hunting and wondering about these things.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Truelife said:


> If I had been fortunate enough to kill that buck I think I would have me a nice memorable photograph with some beautiful scenerly and maybe some daylight.
> 
> How come monsters like this get their picture taken in the dark so often?
> 
> ...


Because they have the nice pictures and stories of the hunt saved to sell to some monster buck magazine so they can become famous macho hunters! But who knows, some people just forget to take a picture, I've done that many times before, you're caught up in the experience instead of worrying about a hero shot.


----------



## Ben (Aug 22, 2013)

im praying for one of these on my hunting this weekend!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

ridgetop said:


> lets hear some of the details you do know


I heard this buck was shot in Utah close to the Idaho border. It was taken during the muzzle hunt. I heard there was other people trying for him too. Someone you all know to well, something M__sback. I can't think of that name. It just escapes me. Either way this guy got to him first and congrats to him that is a buck of a lifetime. I know the area well where he was taken, I and can definitely see this coming out of that area. :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That looks photoshopped if I did not know better, not that it is; but it just looks to ridiculously huge to be real!


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

I say photoshop. Look at the eyes and ears.


----------



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

If this is real... HOLY FREAKIN CRAP! Congrats to the shooter!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Same truck and same buck, now 4 years later?? http://hunting365.wordpress.com/2009/10/24/cornhusker-buck-live-or-memorex/
The comments at the end cite about four different states in which it was shot, from emails that people had received; IA, AZ, CO and NE.


----------



## Browningbar23 (Feb 13, 2013)

It looks like he is holding a pair of sheds on a small deer.


----------



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

ummmm the antlers aren't attached to the head....


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

There are just too many things wrong with that picture for it to be real.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

How about this picture? Have any of you seen bigger than this one I videoed in Wyoming this year? He was killed. You'll probably see him grace a magazine next year, but you won't hear whole story from the guy in the pictures...


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Real!! Very nice deer.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2013)

Holding sheds found on the clarkston mtns on a two point buck. Pretty sad really, what is it with people these days and the need to be seen and heard. Get a life!-O,-


----------



## exterpro (Aug 18, 2013)

The truth behind the story is the was the buck shot off of antelope Island a few years ago. That is just the mount. So yes it is a real deer just a joke on who shot it.


----------



## imhunter (Sep 5, 2011)

Was it shot in city creek canyon above Richmond. Rumor was there was a monster buck up there, that mossback was keeping an eye on.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I know a guy who knows the guy that was with the guy when this buck was taken.


----------

